# Hand Strap Question



## Airbear (Oct 13, 2012)

After dropping my MKIII with the new 70-200 f/2.8L IS USM attached, no damage, my bride suggested I might want to purchase a hand strap. 
My MKIII has an "L" plate attached to the Canon battery grip. Since most hand straps attach to the 1/4-20 thread for tripods I would not be able to switch to vertical, portrait orientation with the Canon handstrap attached. Anyone aware of a solution?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 13, 2012)

You were lucky!

Not sure I understand the problem. You have a battery grip, and the grip has a lug for a hand strap, which attached to the top-right-side lug on the body, and the bottom-right lug on the underside of the grip, so the strap is on the right side of the camera. The L-bracket attaches to the tripod socket, and the vertical part is on the left side of the camera. 

The Canon E2 Handstrap will work fine. Ok, now I see the problem...it's pictured with a tripod socket connector. But, it's not needed with a battery grip. The E1 required a battery grip or a 1-series body. Canon replaced it with the E2 that includes a tripod connection so it can work on any body. But since with the grip you have two lugs, just use the strap detached from the tripod socket connector. 

Some L-brackets do include a strap lug - usually the ones designed for non-gripped bodies - with a grip, the lug on the L-bracket is superfluous.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

I don't think that the hand straps actually add much security. A black rapid strap will be more secure, and unlike most neck straps, they are comfortable.


----------



## Airbear (Oct 13, 2012)

I have a Sun-Sniper that I swap between the 7D and MKIII and find it very comfortable but again it mounts in the tripod thread.
I'll check out the E2 tomorrow and post the results here.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 13, 2012)

You don't need the tripod attachment for "quality" wrist grips. I have used the Canon OEM versions on some of my cameras, but I now prefer the Cotton Carrier wrist grips because they are MUCH easier to install and adjust... even on the fly (Partially using Velcro). Most of the cheap stuff is either too small, or very difficult to install on your camera. You have the battery grip, so you just attach to the slot designed for that purpose on the bottom of your grip.

At least this is what I think you are referring to, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 14, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> Not sure I understand the problem.



I think that the OP is referring to the idea that once his hand is placed through the hand strap, then he would have to take his hand out of the strap to change to portrait orientation and use the shutter button on the grip, as opposed to rotating his wrist while inserted in the hand strap. So, it will be inconvenient to do this all day and he will also lose the safety factor of the hand strap when in portrait orientation/mode.

I could be wrong though! 

A wrist strap with a long tether may work, if it is long enough to allow you to change your grip: These are for a compact camera, but I think it would hold the weight in the event of a drop, but please don't take my word for it. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/616534-REG/Nikon_25770_AN_CP19_Strap.html

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/699435-REG/Pentax_39857_O_ST104_Carabiner_Strap.html

Do a search of wrist straps. I also like the black rapid strap over my shoulder at events where people can bump into you, causing you to lose your grip.


----------



## Airbear (Oct 14, 2012)

You are correct, any hand strap I've seen will only permit use of the camera in one orientation.
What I need is a strong safety wrist strap. The camera will then be attached to the tripod, the Sun-Sniper, or my wrist. I found several wrist straps that will likely work, like this one..........

http://www.upstrap-pro.com/product/SG-XX-LOOP.html


----------



## mirekti (Oct 14, 2012)

I bougth this:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/13104-REG/Canon_3118A002_WS_20_Wrist_Strap.html

The only thing is missing is an elastic band that would make it tighter around the wrist. I'll have to go to home depot or some simlar store...


----------



## LostArk (Oct 14, 2012)

Luma Labs Cinch

This is a shoulder strap that attaches to the camera at two points as opposed to just one like the Black Rapid / Sun Sniper straps. Further, the tripod attachment point barely interferes with using the camera in portrait orientation with a battery grip, unlike the aforementioned straps. Because it attaches at two points, the camera will not flop around when walking, even with a 70-200 attached. It is adjustable on the fly and hand made to order. Far and away the best camera strap available.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 14, 2012)

I use a Cotton Carrier when out shooting with two cameras and wrist grips. They are also tethered to the Carrier, so if I (and I have) accidentally drop or lose control of my camera, it is protected. I HATE neck straps!


----------



## Richard Lane (Oct 14, 2012)

Airbear said:


> I found several wrist straps that will likely work, like this one..........
> http://www.upstrap-pro.com/product/SG-XX-LOOP.html


I like the one that you found better since it looks stronger than the compact ones that I found. 
This one looks like it should do a pretty good job for you.


----------

